# FDNY EMT killed in the Bronx after man steals ambulance, runs her over



## Jim37F (Mar 17, 2017)

Whiskey.....Tango.....Foxtrot.......this is just heartbreakingly tragic..


> An FDNY EMT and mother of five was killed and her partner was injured in the Bronx Thursday when a man stole their ambulance and drove into one of the first responders, sources and witnesses told the Daily News.
> 
> The nightmare unfolded in Soundview around 7:10 p.m. as the pair, both women, were responding to a call about a pregnant woman.
> 
> ...


The one bit of silver lining on this tragedy is that the suspect was subdued by an off-duty MTA officer on the scene and is currently in NYPD custody.


http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/nyc-crime/ems-workers-injured-struck-ambulance-article-1.3000517

Prayers for the family and for the partner that had to witness this


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 17, 2017)

Horrible tragedy. Too bad New York doesn't have the death penalty.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 17, 2017)

This is absolutely horrific. My heart goes out to EMT Arroyo's partner and family.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 17, 2017)

Horrible story.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 17, 2017)

Anybody see any GoFundMe or anything?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 17, 2017)

Just terrible.
RIP


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 18, 2017)

FYI - you can make a donation to a fund for her children via the FDNY Foundation.

Note: I believe they are a 501c(3).


----------



## TheMedicLife (Mar 22, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> Anybody see any GoFundMe or anything?




Here you go, You can donate to Yari's boys here. 


http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ving-charity-slain-emt-kids-article-1.3003819


----------



## Mufasa556 (Mar 23, 2017)

Excellent, thank you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2017)

Very sad to hear. 

Remember nothing on your ambulance is worth risking your life.


----------



## jaeems (Apr 7, 2017)

Another line of duty death, that is horrible.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't know if anyone collects these, but the proceeds are to benefit the deceased

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/tin-house-coin-aid-family-emt-yadira-arroyo-article-1.3023251


----------



## Albert Reyes (Apr 10, 2017)

May God continue to bless and protect her children!! Thank you for your services EMT Arroyo!!


----------



## INBOUNDCODE3 (Apr 20, 2017)

I didn't know Yadira personally, I knew her mentor who transformed Yadira into what she came to be, caring. Many tributes have revered her. I set one up on W2lie in the Site News Forum & the actual breaking story I monitored on Broadcastify FDNY-EMS Bronx live stream in the W2LIE New York City Forum if one cares to see it. It's under my username: DC2DLSDR.


----------

